# Advice Please



## Superchip (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi all

Firstly I would just like to say what a superb forum you guys run here,I have been viewing quietly for a few weeks now but the time has come to register and ask for some well needed advice.

I am looking to buy a Military style/type watch up to a value of Â£200.

These are on my short list at present and I would like some advice and your thoughts on the following models along with any Pro's and Con's you feel able to add.

1, O&W Type MP 2824-2 Military Watch.

2, CWC Auto General Service Watch.

3, Can anyone tell me if RLT offer a watch of the same spec as the O&W or CWC as I am hoping to buy from RLT given the super feedback from users to this forum

4, Not to sure if I should add this watch after reading various bad reports about this company's customer service, but I do like it's styling

MWC G10SL MKV Self Luminous Model with Tritium Light Sources.

5, Am i right in thinking this watch is not in the same league as the rest, but your thoughts please

MENS SEIKO AUTOMATIC MILITARY WATCH SNK805K2 UK

As the watch will not be worn everyday would an automatic watch not be ideal ?,which would then only leave the option of Mechanical or Quartz movements

of the 3 options is there any differing degree of accuracy or reliability that should be taken into concideraton before buying.

Well I think that covers everything for now, sorry to be so long winded and I hope I don't sound to much of a muppet.

Thanks in advance.

Superchip.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Superchip said:


> Hi all
> 
> Firstly I would just like to say what a superb forum you guys run here,I have been viewing quietly for a few weeks now but the time has come to register and ask for some well needed advice.
> 
> ...


A warm welcome to RLT Mr Chip.... 

Out of the first 2, the CWC is a bigger watch and would be my choice I think although the MP is a great looking watch and so clean and legible..

Do yourself a favor and take the MWC of your list 

The RLT42 Navigator is a great RLT mil style watch I think....

Quartz or auto is just up to you Im afraid, either is good.... 

The Seiko is a great watch but again the dimentions suggest its on the small side, that may not be an issue for you as I like watches to be 40mm+

Whatever you choose let us know and post pics!

Check out the photo gallery for photos of some of the watches on your list..


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Welcome. First ask yourself "Do I want an actual military watch or a military style watch?". If you want "real" military, your likely choices are CWC and Marathon. Both make fine watches, both quite different from one and other. If you want a military "style" watch you really have a choice to make! It would be hard to list all of the variations. As far as mechanical or quartz, quartz are ready to wear, strap it on and go. Mechanicals need more attention but if you like the idea of having a tiny old fashioned machine on your wrist, as many do, that is the answer. Have fun searching. 

Later,

William


----------

